
The Hidden Cost of Cheap – UX and Internal Applications - genehughson
https://medium.com/@GeneHughson/the-hidden-cost-of-cheap-ux-and-internal-applications-733b3d4dba2#.nb0mp7qcq
======
colemannerd
Incredibly high level perspective on why UX is important but lacks detail and
useful information that isn't already known.

